# Hanging plastic in the dark and nasty



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

First let me show you what king of high end clientele I work for :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

More fine craftsmanship


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, if your anything like me, you charged out the ying yang for that chit.


----------



## ThePlumber657 (May 26, 2010)

Wow that is sooooo sexy. At least there isn't bits of green garden hose and clamps on the water lines................ well not that we can see anyways.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Last one.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like zebra plumbing..........


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice huh?


OK, now for my work. That was a tough act to follow but I'll try :laughing:

I'm running a new 2" pvc kitchen drain. The old one was un-snakable do to all of the 1 1/2" pressure 90s :blink:.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

last shots of my new line


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Much better:thumbup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how long it take?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

5 hours



AKdaplumba said:


> how long it take?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like the tubular c.o waste ......with LOW hookup and short tailpieces. Thats 1st class:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What? No one is gonna to rag on me for the studor vent? :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> What? No one is gonna to rag on me for the studor vent? :laughing:



Not when there legal to install here, no comment for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No I would have used and end outlet over a center outlet.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What is the fitting below the 2 x 1 1/2" san tee? The one with the sticker on it?

Did you leave the pipe hanging off the gas pipe with plastic strap?, or was that a temp hanger?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> What? No one is gonna to rag on me for the studor vent? :laughing:


 What happens in the mobile home, stays in the mobile home.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Protech said:


> What? No one is gonna to rag on me for the studor vent? :laughing:


Maybe not for the studor but what's up with the vertical pipe being out of plumb?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

What the hell is that under the sink:blink:. Sanitary tee between the two sinks? Did you have to chase out all the critters first?:laughing:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Pro...no raggin' on the Studor vent, it's a "Manufactured home", they're legal there. Got love for ya brutha...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

a little too much primer showing for my taste.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> What the hell is that under the sink:blink:. Sanitary tee between the two sinks? Did you have to chase out all the critters first?:laughing:


 
It's a center outlet waste.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> Last one.


LMAO on that shot!!

Hey, at least you had a little room under that place to fix that mess. Good Job!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, I only redid the kitchen line. They didn't want to fix the rest 



ESPinc said:


> LMAO on that shot!!
> 
> Hey, at least you had a little room under that place to fix that mess. Good Job!!


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

at least you didn't have any pressure as far as quality work goes, no standard that you had to follow... I love the zebra plumbing though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well you did a fine job of increasing their property value... :laughing:


----------

